Ask HN: Do you consider yourself intellectual? - lainon
======
colesantiago
what constitutes as an "intellectual"?

~~~
yesenadam
I think the question was asking about "intellectual" not "an intellectual",
which seem rather different things.

------
onion2k
No.

